# Want to move to Dubai with a job?



## lornalee (Jun 5, 2008)

Quintica is looking for young experienced people in all ICT fields that are looking at relocating to Dubai.

Have a look at some of the jobs (although there are so many more vacancies): q-expert dot net


----------

